# Ramona's Wine



## PolishWineP (Jul 30, 2006)

We tried one of the wines I got at Winestock this spring. Ramona gave me a White Zinfendal. I made a rotini alfedo w/mushrooms and 3 cheeses. I baked it in the microwave because there was no way I was going to fire up the oven!




It's just too hot! We're at 99 degrees w/a dew point of 72. 




It was a very nice wine and between the wine, pasta and heat, I'm ready for a nap!


----------



## peterCooper (Jul 30, 2006)

Have you ever tried the grill for baking?
I love the quality of presentation that Ramona gets the bottle looks marvellous. I'll bet the wine matched it for quality.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow the colors are great together, plate, wine, tablecloth!!


Very nice PWP and Bert!!! Post your recipe!!


Ramona


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 30, 2006)

I cooked up a cheap can of mushrooms w/olive oil and garlic. I like the mushrooms to be getting good and brown. Tossed in the jar of alfredo sauce, sprinked in a little nutmeg, and then added cut up pepper cojack and cheddar cheese. Added the cooked rotini noodles, poured it into a a sprayed pan, topped with more cheddar &amp; parmesan cheese. Baked it for about 8 minutes in the nuke box.
I've thought about using the grill for baking, but haven't tried it yet. The grill is over 10 yrs old and limping along. I can buy a really nice wine kit for the price of a new grill, so I have to have my priorities!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 30, 2006)

Beautiful wine, great tablecloth, I would like to get a tablecloth, soon as I get a table..


----------



## geocorn (Jul 30, 2006)

Isn't that your new tablecloth? The one you picked up for 50 cents? It all looks really good.


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey George, AAA has more posts than you. How can this be? *Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## geocorn (Aug 15, 2006)

The forum is for my customers and guests. If I feel I need to add something, I will; otherwise, I leave it up to my moderators to keep threads on topic and to advise me whenmy knowledge is required. Fortunately, I have some very talented wine makers to answer most of the questions which allows me to focus my efforts on running the business.


----------



## pkcook (Aug 15, 2006)

PWP,


Both the wine and the meal look wonderful!


----------



## scotty (Aug 16, 2006)

my mouth is watering. Looks like ZITI though??? Who cares-- MMMMMMMMMMMM great cooking there.


----------

